# Can I make them go away??



## suziquzie (Aug 3, 2008)

Sometimes I see threads I have NO interest in, and they are always hot topic and at the top of new posts, but driving me nuts.  
Is there something to click for "mark as read for ever n ever"?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 3, 2008)

I'd like to know if there's a way to do this, too.


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 3, 2008)

LOL I bet you thought I was posting about my kids didn't ya?!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 3, 2008)

As far as I know there is no way not to see new threads.  Sorry


----------



## Dove (Aug 3, 2008)

*I was starting to get worried...I was thinking "Make what go away?? does she need medical help??" LOL*


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2008)

which threads would they be squzie? i'm a little curious.

and also we'll know where we can talk about you...


----------



## miniman (Aug 4, 2008)

I also wondered whether it was the children.

I just ignore them - have a quick look over the titles, investigate the ones I think are interesting, then hit mark all threads as read.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 4, 2008)

to be honest, I have no interest in MOST threads posted on this forum

I click on very few threads, but have no problem scanning the titles to find the few that interest me.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 4, 2008)

gee thanks, beth. it's good to know that the sharing of our lives bores you to death!


just kidding.

hmmm. should i search for your username to see which genre of threads are not safe for gossip about you?

mwahahaaa...


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 8, 2008)

buckytom said:


> gee thanks, beth. it's good to know that the sharing of our lives bores you to death!
> 
> 
> just kidding.
> ...


 
LOL bucky.

I have a history of asking for pictures of children/grandchildren, I even have posted pics of a great neice and nephew.  I am here for the food, not others lives drama.   I simply can not open any thread with a title of, we had to put down our dog, or my cat just died.  I can't go there, nope.  And any thread dealing with TV rolleyes, tv personalities, chef personalities, tv programs, actors, I just don't know who/what is being discussed.  The only  game I am interested in is the photo guessing one, but that one takes a lot of energy and time.

Nope, mostly here for the food discussions


----------



## buckytom (Aug 9, 2008)

fair enough. 

but having realized the love and fellowship here when i recently posted about the loss of MY beloved cat, i can surely tell you that you're missing out on what could be called the heart of the site.


you can take what you want, and give as you wish, certainly. i find i'm a richer person from what i share.

(i have no idea where that all just came from. that nicely, i mean... especially after the t.v. crapola)


----------



## Bilby (Aug 12, 2008)

You obviously just channelled the "inner Bucky Tom".  ;-)


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

buckytom said:


> fair enough.
> 
> but having realized the love and fellowship here when i recently posted about the loss of MY beloved cat, i can surely tell you that you're missing out on what could be called the heart of the site.
> 
> ...





Bilby said:


> You obviously just channelled the "inner Bucky Tom".  ;-)




Yep, I have to agree with you, Bilby..  I'm sorry about your cat, BT, I didn't know about it........probably in between horrible flights to and from here to the states..........


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2008)

ROFLLLL, bilby. 

hardly any sleep for weeks is starting to make me kooky. 

and thanks expatty. i still think i see her, in shadows, when i open doors, or the tv flickers late at night. she was a dark calico that was as fast as lightning. 

i miss her drooling head butts, and lyrical purrs when she was happy.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 12, 2008)

buckytom said:


> ROFLLLL, bilby.
> 
> hardly any sleep for weeks is starting to make me kooky.
> 
> ...


 
oh Bucky!  I do the same thing.
Lily is gone but I still think she's here sometimes.  
It's wonderful how we all love our pets.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

me, too, whenever I sit down, Tiffany is on my lap in spirit and dredging her lyrical purrs (I love that descriptive term, BT)  I really miss her............


----------



## suziquzie (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah, I can still smell Kirby all over the exersize room....... 
oh wait..... 
ok I'll stop.


----------



## Lynd (Aug 15, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> LOL I bet you thought I was posting about my kids didn't ya?!!



Haha, I just had to say, I wondered this


----------



## licia (Aug 15, 2008)

I used to read most of the new posts, but since it has gotten so large, I scan thru what I want and then mark everything "read". I don't have time to read 11 pages of anything most days.


----------



## Bilby (Aug 15, 2008)

buckytom said:


> ROFLLLL, bilby.
> 
> hardly any sleep for weeks is starting to make me kooky.
> 
> ...


I still feel Greizie get up on the bed at night!  And I have to stop myself from calling out to Souska and Tiki.  And like you, I still think I catch a glace of Snowy, Blackie and Tizzie!  (Tizzie went missing over twenty years ago!!)

But then, I still feel the same about some people that died.  I think I see them in the streets... and however much I loved them, I really DON'T want to be seeing their ghosts walking down the Mall!!


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 15, 2008)

What's wonderful about this site is the people and the love they share with other people and their pets....it's not the only reason I come here.  If someone looses a dear pet (or human for that matter) and can come here for some comfort I say LET THEM!  I've been saved from many a kitchen nightmare by the people here.  If I can in some small part return the favor by comiserating when they loose someone they're close to I'm happy to.


----------



## Chico Buller (Aug 16, 2008)

Ya' know, we're all creative people.

There should be an icon up front with a tiny surloin steak.  If the thread was already viewed or unwanted, *a tiny fork* would appear in the steak.

"Stick a fork in it."


----------

